# brauche sofort hilfe mit meinem netzteil



## funka84 (21. September 2005)

Hi erstmal zusammen alle ich hab hat nen Netzteil aus dem elektroschrott gekriegt. Mein Problem ist ich muss es zum laufen kriegen ohne Motherboard etc.

Hab zwar schon irgendwo gelesen das ich das einfach kurzschliesen kann den grünen draht brücken auf masse aber mein netzteil ist ein paar tage älter und es hat keinen AT/ATX stecker. 

Meine frage ist wie krieg ich das jetzt zum laufen

aufs motherboard gingen 2 stecker sind beide 6-polig und sind beschriftet mit "P9" und "P8". kann man dieses Netzteil kurzschliesen oder nicht?

mfg a. funk


----------



## hela (21. September 2005)

funka84 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... kann man dieses Netzteil kurzschliesen oder nicht?


Diese Frage kann dir mit Sicherheit nur der Entwickler bzw. Hersteller dieses Netzteils beantworten.


----------



## Dr Dau (22. September 2005)

Hallo!

*1.* Gedulden musst Du dich schon können.
*2.* Die Stecker P8 und P9 sind vom AT Netzteil (P1 beim ATX, bei "neueren" Netzteilen noch zusätzlich mit einem vierpoligen "P4" Stecker).
Es gibt zwar noch andere Stecker, dies finden allerdings nur bei speziellen Boards Verwendung.
*3.* Kurzschliessen tut man durch verbinden vom Plus- und Minuspol. 
Ein AT Netzteil braucht (im gegensatz zum ATX Netzteil) kein Impuls, sondern wird über den Netzschalter tatsächlich an-/abgeschaltet.
Somit langt es beim AT Netzteil wenn Du es anschaltest (auch ohne Board/Laufwerke anzuschliessen)..... und schon kannst Du die Spannung an den Steckern messen.
Sollte es nicht angehen, ist es kaputt..... mit Glück ist nur die Sicherung durch.
Aber denk dran, dass auch nach ziehen des Netzsteckers noch Hochspannung im Netzteil sein kann.
*4.* Holt man sich sowas nicht vom Elektronikschrott, sondern aus dem Keller. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

